# Printing Question



## SoulfulRecover (Feb 13, 2017)

Most of what I have been printing has been Black and White images. I really liked a shoot I did in color and wanted to print one of the photos but the skin tone of the girl came out pink in the print.

I calibrated my computer using a ColoyMunki
Im using a Canon Pixma Pro 9000 MKII
I am using Hahnemühle Glossy FineArt Baryta 325gsm Paper
I downloaded the color profile for the paper

After the first print, I went back into photoshop (where I am printing from) and adjusted the color a bit and it came out just as pink in the skin as the first print.

What am I doing wrong?

Is it because I am telling Photoshop to use the color profile for the paper rather than letting Photoshop control the colors? I'd like to get this figured out quick so I am not wasting good paper.


----------



## john.margetts (Feb 13, 2017)

If Photoshop is controlling the colours, you need to tell it which paper/ink you are using by selecting the appropriate profile - Photoshop cannot tell on its own.  Most likely cause is both Photoshop and the printer trying to control the colour. Make sure you are turning off colour control in the printer dialogue so only Photoshop controls colour.


----------

